# Wie mache ich einen Globus??



## badED (18. April 2001)

Hi, ich wollte mal so nen globus mit einer grafik oda nem buchstaben drin machn. nur weiß ich nich wie, könnt ihr mir helfen??


----------



## Nino (6. März 2002)

Neues Bild --> z.b weißer Hintergrund
Einen Kreis Markieren, dann neue Ebene.
In der neuen Ebene, wo der Kreis immer noch markiert ist, ein Muster reinsetzen (z.b Linien).
Der Kreis ist immer noch markiert.
Filter--->Verzerrungsfilter---->wölben

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## silence (6. März 2002)

Da will ich nicht widersprechen, 
aber du bekommst einen guten Globus
auch in jedem gut sortiertem Fachgeschäft, 
z.B: Karstadt oder Dodenhof


----------



## freekazoid (6. März 2002)

silence, alter spassvogel.

naja, ich würd dir ganze sache auch in etwa so machen wie es nino bereits verklickert hat. so vonwegen wölben und auswahl halten und so..
nur würd ich anstatt einfach ner textur wolken nehmen (grün/blau) und diese dann mit den beleuchtungseffekten bearbeiten.

so in etwa 2min ist das folgende bild hier entstanden:


----------



## Mythos007 (7. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

diesen Planeten bzw. Globus habe ich mit Hilfe der 
Wolken erstellt die freekazoid eben schon erwähnt 
hat das ganze habe ich dann noch mithilfe der 
Tonwertkorrektur bearbeitet und ein wenig gespiegelt
und gedreht - danach die Gradiationskurven benutzt
um schärfere Konturen zu erzielen - dann habe ich
auf eine der Ebenen einen Beleuchtungseffekt auf 
den Blaukanal angewandt, damit man die Bergstrucktur
erkennen kann - danach habe ich mit dem airbrush die
Wolken gezeichnet und mit Hilfe des Wischfingers 
verwischt - und letztendlich noch den Blendeneffekt
hinzugefügt ... Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## silence (7. März 2002)

Chellaz Mythos!
Congrats! Sieht geil aus!


----------



## subzero (8. März 2002)

*wozu..?*

hallo...wozu brauchste den globus..????
ich mein... der von mythos is schön...nur do globuse sehen ja eigenltlich nich so dolle aus oder...??


----------



## fuchs_derHase (8. März 2002)

aloa!!!

hey myhtos, kannste des mal langsam und in einzelenen schritten vielleicht mit bildern als tutorial posten????
... wenns so eins noch nich gibt ...
wär ziemlich geil!

frage an alle:
   wo issn die spielwiese hin wie früher?
   war schon ne ewigkeit nich mehr auf tutorials!
is jetzt viel zu groß, aber egal
an das tutorials.de team: gibts noch nen account namens nastradamus?
war mal bzw. ist meiner


----------



## draGY (8. März 2002)

Also falls et net en tut (auf deutsch) hier irgendwie gibt wäre et echt ma cool sowat zu wissen. Weil kann man ja dann auch für andere Zwecke verwenden.


----------



## addïct (9. März 2002)

@fuchs_derHase
Die Spielwiese ist umgezogen: http://www.fettepixel.de/


----------



## freekazoid (9. März 2002)

hey leute, warum braucht ihr hier immer für alles n' tutorial?
klar, es sind grünschnäbel hier aktiv, ist mir klar.
aber für jeden quatsch so n'tutorial...nee. selbst probieren ist die devise. bringt VIEL mehr


----------



## fuchs_derHase (9. März 2002)

*poser!!*

@ freekazoid

warum nich?
heißt die seite tutorials.de oder nicht?
verstehst du t u t o r i a l s!
sorry, aber du kommst mir ziemlich eingebildet vor!
den kommentar hättest du dir sparen können!

klar is probieren besser, aber mich interressiert es trotzdem -
nich um genau des selbe sonder ähnliches!

ach egal!

nimm den diss nich so ernst


----------



## draGY (9. März 2002)

ich sachte doch noch das man das tut dann bestimmt auch für was anderes benutzten kann weil bei dem globus ja auch ma wat gemacht/verwendet wird das man für einige anderen Sachen auch benutzen kann . Is ja net so das der Globus aus einem Filter entsteht sondern bei dem Globus is da schon mehr bei.


----------



## freekazoid (9. März 2002)

> warum nich?
> heißt die seite tutorials.de oder nicht?
> verstehst du t u t o r i a l s!


klar heist die site tutorials.de. kann auch lesen.
aber nur weil diese site tutorials.de heisst, ist meiner meinung nach nicht die berechtugung gegeben, für ALLEs tutorials zu haben.
sonst sehen schlussendlich die ganzen sites der benutzer hier gleich aus. na?


> sorry, aber du kommst mir ziemlich eingebildet vor!
> den kommentar hättest du dir sparen können!


naja, mag ja sein dass ich eingebildet rübergekommen bin. vielleicht bin ich's auch. aber hab halt auch mein recht auf meinungsäusserung. und auch n'ego(sonst würd ich jetzt ruhe geben )


> nimm den diss nicht so ernst


siehe 'ego'


----------

